# Rejected CSV due to proffessional boy letter



## Mabusha (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi I studied in SA and got a job offer here because I was sponsored by a local company. Now in trying to obtain my visa the SA embassy in Botswana which is where I am from rejected my application because they need a letter from ECSA that gives testimony to my Critical skills or 5 years post graduation experience. ECSA says it does not give such a letter as I am only registered as a candidate engineer. So the embassy expects a letter of appeal in a few days and I don't know what to write, somebody help.
I also would like to know if the PR status- critical skills is still effective, if it is can I write in my appeal that I would like to change my application to the PR status Critical Skills. 


I would really appreciate the help, very desperate here.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Mabusha.

1. If you studied in South Africa you are eligible for a Exemption when applying for a Critical Skills Visa. Search in google for Directive 22

This Directive states that if you studied in South Africa (SA University/College Graduate) and you are are registered with a professional Body (ECSA for your case) then you do not need to submit proof of 5 years post qualification experience. But obviously, ECSA needs to provide you with the confirmation letter. Otherwise try a different Body.

Also check the following post it will help you: post9415274

Go to ECSA in Bruma and tell them that you got denied and ask that they issued you with the letter that DHA wanted.

2. You cannot change your Critical Skills application to a PR. IF you want a PR you have to collect documents and submit a new application altogether. What grounds will you be using to apply for a PR (as in Spouse, Critical Skill, etc) that must be clear.

I hope my response is not late.

Take Care!


----------



## Mabusha (Jun 19, 2018)

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> Hi Mabusha.
> 
> 1. If you studied in South Africa you are eligible for a Exemption when applying for a Critical Skills Visa. Search in google for Directive 22
> 
> ...


Hi Dread thanks for the reply, I did already find the Immigration directive 22. I was told by the South African High Commission to submit the appeal where i attached that directive. Most people had adviced against submission of the appeal because it takes forever but the guys at the embassy said I couldnt submit a new application, instead i should appeal. Now I am waitng on the appeal, with no idea how long it will take.

With regards to ECSA, they gave me my certificate of being a Candidate engineer but the recommendation letter was a no no because i am not a proffessional yet. Now I am left not knowing when to go to the embassy to constantly check up on the progress of my appeal, whether its already sent to Pretoria. Please send a link or something for the post you mentioned( post9415274) so i can check it out.


----------



## tatenda32 (Jan 26, 2019)

Mabusha said:


> Hi Dread thanks for the reply, I did already find the Immigration directive 22. I was told by the South African High Commission to submit the appeal where i attached that directive. Most people had adviced against submission of the appeal because it takes forever but the guys at the embassy said I couldnt submit a new application, instead i should appeal. Now I am waitng on the appeal, with no idea how long it will take.
> 
> With regards to ECSA, they gave me my certificate of being a Candidate engineer but the recommendation letter was a no no because i am not a proffessional yet. Now I am left not knowing when to go to the embassy to constantly check up on the progress of my appeal, whether its already sent to Pretoria. Please send a link or something for the post you mentioned( post9415274) so i can check it out.


Did you win your appeal and get the critical skills visa? I am stuck in the same predicament as you are.


----------



## Kanyanyu (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey. Did you have any luck applying for the visa as a candidate?


----------

